# Catskills/Adirondacks



## Gavin Bl (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi all
Anyone ever stayed in these mountain areas. I've driven through once on the way to Niagara, and it looked lovely - it was a sunny fall day, but I couldn't stop off.

How are they for family holidays? 

I'm thinking cabins, a little hiking - maybe fishing and canoeing type of stuff - is it bear country?

how rough is the terrain for little uns?

Any recommendations?

cheers
Gav


----------



## grosun (Aug 17, 2005)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> Hi all
> Anyone ever stayed in these mountain areas. I've driven through once on the way to Niagara, and it looked lovely - it was a sunny fall day, but I couldn't stop off.
> 
> How are they for family holidays?
> ...



Weird responding to this from London, but I lived/worked in Long Lake in the Adirondaks for a couple of months over the summer in the early 90s. 

Very nice for the kind of stuff you have in mind. Yeah, there are bears, but I'm not sure how troublesome/common they are... certainly not so much so that you need to be fearful about hiking about the place. You used to be able to watch them rootling through the town rubbish dump at a distance. 

Hiking-wise, there were quite a few nice easy trails around there, which should be ok with kids. There's plenty of swimming, fishing, canoeing etc, & it's very beautiful countryside (though unbelievably dull after 2 months living there without a car to get around, but that shouldn't be a problem!).


----------



## wink37 (Aug 31, 2005)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> Hi all
> Anyone ever stayed in these mountain areas. I've driven through once on the way to Niagara, and it looked lovely - it was a sunny fall day, but I couldn't stop off.
> 
> How are they for family holidays?
> ...



By all means, go! Bears are rarely seen in those parts, so I wouldn't worry. I recommend going to New Paltz, NY, a charming Catskills town that's very close to some lovely hiking trails, such as Lake Minnewaska.

http://www.lakeminnewaska.org/


----------

